# Solved: Refining the DOS boot, issue 1.



## duhast (Aug 30, 2004)

This is related to my previous post, but I'm separating things for clarity.

This is my working system now, DOS 6.22 and Win98SE. Windows is for file management and networking, DOS is for my CAM program. At boot, I hit F8 and choose 'previous version of DOS', and it loads the mouse and dosshell per the autoexec.bat file. The only drives that show are A:, B:, and C:, no CDROM or slave drive with it's partitions.

Today I tried this... I booted to a Win98SE boot floppy which gave me A:\. I changed to C:\ and ran MY DOS 6.22 autoexec.bat file (replacing the boot floppy's autoexec), loading the mouse and dosshell, but leaving all the other stuff the Win98 boot floppy does, so I had all the drives and CDROM. I tested it, and I could run my CAM from a database directory on F:\. Yay! that's exactly where i want to be. 

So, I'd like to be able to get to that point without all the hoop-jumping. Eventually, I hope to get there using just a DOS 7 boot from Win., but that's for later.


----------



## duhast (Aug 30, 2004)

AAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrgggggggg!!!

I have no idea what I've done, other that wish it would happen. The system is now booting to Dosshell and showing all drives.

I do not know what I did. It's all magic to me...


----------

